# error code P0746



## AltimaMom4 (Oct 16, 2017)

my 08 nissan altima 3.5 is shifting hard and missing gears when hooked to a machine it gives the P0746 pressure control solenoid ( either bad or stuck in off position ) has anyone had this issue and if so were u able to replace the solenoid or did u have to replace the transmission itrself or valve body itsef is there a way to just replace the bad sensor?


----------

